# Grinnell Tournament



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

12th ANNUAL
BAY AREA


GUARANTEED PAYOUT:

1ST PLACE = $1000.00​​​ 9TH PLACE = $100.00
2ND PLACE = $500.00​​​10TH PLACE = $100.00
3RD PLACE = $400.00​​​11TH PLACE = $100.00
4TH PLACE = $300.00​​​20TH PLACE = $100.00
5TH PLACE = $200.00​​​25TH PLACE = $100.00
6TH PLACE = $100.00​​​30TH PLACE = $100.00
7TH PLACE = $100.00​​​40TH PLACE = $100.00
8TH PLACE = $100.00​​​
$10.00 OF ENTRY FEE GOES TO LUNKER POT
(For more information, contact: Jerry Davis @ 251-937-8682 or Larry Morris @ 251-402-8072

Proceeds will help support the Catfish Round-Up for the Handicapped

Date: August 3, 2013
Entry Fee: $80.00 per boat / Lunker included / Launch included
Landing: Lower Bryant’s (HWY 225) / Time: Safelight to 3:00PM

PRE-TOURNAMENT MEETING – THURSDAY, AUGUST 1 – 6:30PM
WRIGHT’S MOTOR PARTS, 408 D’OLIVE ST. [937-2591] BAY MINETTE, AL.


----------

